# Melafix for bloat



## Millymoo96 (Mar 21, 2010)

Will melafix cure bloat. I know *** already posted this but it is really urgent! Please could you help! Thanks


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

No, get metro or clout


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

parasite clear from jungle labs is a good option, it contains metro


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

Clout! :thumb:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Metro won't trash your bio-filter or stain your silicone. Depending on tank size - it can be cheaper to just buy a jug from a certain site sponsor that does fish room supplies. Then you have extra on hand if the need ever arises again (hasn't yet - knock on wood) or you can help other hobbyists out when they are in need - (which has happened).

Edit: My Bad - England - forget the site sponsor comment.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

GoofBoy said:


> Metro won't trash your bio-filter or stain your silicone. Depending on tank size - it can be cheaper to just buy a jug from a certain site sponsor that does fish room supplies. Then you have extra on hand if the need ever arises again (hasn't yet - knock on wood) or you can help other hobbyists out when they are in need - (which has happened).
> 
> Edit: My Bad - England - forget the site sponsor comment.


Im in the same boat.  225 gal. tank lost 2 fish in the last 3 weeks and 1 more looks like hes getting sick. Seems like every week 1 bites the dust. I have been pulling them from the tank before they die hoping to prevent spread but its not working. Hew is this site sponsor? What is the process for treating "mg per gal."? I think i might have to treat the hole tank. PLEASE HELP!!!!!

This is the tank, lucky it has not taken any of my large males yet.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

solgood said:


> Im in the same boat. 225 gal. tank lost 2 fish in the last 3 weeks and 1 more looks like hes getting sick. Seems like every week 1 bites the dust. I have been pulling them from the tank before they die hoping to prevent spread but its not working. Hew is this site sponsor? What is the process for treating "mg per gal."? I think i might have to treat the hole tank. PLEASE HELP!!!!!
> 
> This is the tank, lucky it has not taken any of my large males yet.


Sounds very much like bloat. Yes, you have to treat the entire tank - maybe multiple times.

PM sent on the vendor.

Check all of your water parameters before you start just to make sure that isn't contributing then...

I would do a large (70% or so) water change and really clean the entire tank then start treament as follows.

Something like 2 level teaspoons of straight Metro a day with a 25% water change each day. Read the instructions on the bottle you get - though it is very hard to overdose Metro.

If no one else gets sick you are golden, but if another fish stops eating in the next month or two - treat the entire tank again immediately, bloat is really hard to get rid of! Same thing the following couple of months after that.

Hence just get enough to treat your tank a couple of times - especially when it is cheaper.

FYI - The shelf life of the Metro is around 3 years - Exp. Date will be on the bottle.

Good Luck.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry this is very late. I do not look at the Malawi section often. You can only order clout or Metro from other countries in the UK and it may well be stopped by customs if spotted. You often need to go to a Vet and get a prescription for most antibiotics in the UK. Or you can buy over the counter http://www.waterlife.co.uk/waterlife/octozin.htm Waterlife - Octozin
OCTOZIN - flagellated protozoacide. Which is licenced for sale here and has metro or dimetro in it but it is expensive as you need to use about x4 the stated dose to cure bloat in Malawi cichlids.
There may be others but I am not sure of them.

All the best James


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

GoofBoy said:


> solgood said:
> 
> 
> > Im in the same boat. 225 gal. tank lost 2 fish in the last 3 weeks and 1 more looks like hes getting sick. Seems like every week 1 bites the dust. I have been pulling them from the tank before they die hoping to prevent spread but its not working. Hew is this site sponsor? What is the process for treating "mg per gal."? I think i might have to treat the hole tank. PLEASE HELP!!!!!
> ...


Thanks for your help. Ordered up a big jug like the 1 in your pic, would be cool if it comes with a bottle of beer.  I did a 50 % water change tonight. Im thinking I will do 1 more water change on Sun. than wait till I get the Metro do a 70 % then dose, 25% and dose for 4 or 5 days. Does this sound good? Thanks very much for your help. :thumb: 1 last thing I run a UV sterilizer at 15 watts and 450 gph. Should I keep it running when im dosing the tank?


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm going to assume all of your fish are going to get better so I can not feel bad about saying this....



solgood said:


> Im in the same boat.


heck, you could even say, you're in the same bloat 8)


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

CaseyV said:


> I'm going to assume all of your fish are going to get better so I can not feel bad about saying this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could even say, you' re in the same bloat, both of us blokes. :dancing:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

solgood said:


> Thanks for your help. Ordered up a big jug like the 1 in your pic, would be cool if it comes with a bottle of beer.  I did a 50 % water change tonight. Im thinking I will do 1 more water change on Sun. than wait till I get the Metro do a 70 % then dose, 25% and dose for 4 or 5 days. Does this sound good? Thanks very much for your help. :thumb:


My bottle says 5-7 days, I would go ahead and dose for a full week - think about taking antibiotics - you do the full course of treatment.

Good Luck!

p.s. The beer is from Stone Brewing - if you are a hop head - best IPAs on the planet (Ruination - :drooling - if not, well "You're Not Worthy", this comes from a guy who books his sales trips around micro-breweries . Great place to tip one or three back and take a tour as well.

Ciao,

T


----------

